# Tall Guys and steep seat tube angles (STA's)



## fastslowpronewb (Aug 12, 2013)

*Update:*

Deleting my original rant challenging steeper STA's and tall-people.

So, basically, it took me a long time to realize that I needed to increase my saddle height for a steeper STA. Having a dropper did not help me. I took the dropper out, put in a regular post, and was able to pinpoint my ideal height.

A 72 or 74 STA both ride the same once I accommodated the differences.

Now I cannot say steeper is worse or better for taller guys. Now that I have my steeper STA figured out, I think steeper might be the way to go?

In some cases, taller riders definitely can benefit from an offset seat-post.

I learned that the steeper STA required a higher saddle height. I was used to riding a slacker STA which allowed me to run a lower saddle height. I became such a creature of habit that raising the saddle did not seem like a solution at the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Jsmith1 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would have to agree with you. My bike has a 74 sta and I put on a 25mm setback post on it to get a better fit. I guess there is not much else tall people can do get a good fit. This is one reason I haven't tried a dropper post yet. I don't see many droppers with a setback.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I have the same issue. Back in the day when geometry was the priority, as the bike increased in size, the seat ange would be slackened out a degree or two. 

If the bike already has a low BB, you can try adding 20mm to 50mm to the fork travel. This will slacken the SA from 1 to 2.5 degrees (as well as the HA) and only raise the BB by 1/4 to 3/4 an inch.

For me, another reason I need a slacker SA is to help keep my center of gravity low with more of my weight on the pedals when going down and/or braking hard. With a steep SA and long legs my feet are placed further behind my knees forcing me to put more weight on the bars and less on the pedals causing my center of gravity to raise up and at the same time my fork to dive more. Not a good combination. With a slacker SA it is easier to keep my weight on the pedals since they are further in front of me. As you go down hill or brake your weight shifts forward, so having the pedals further in front makes it easier to put your weight there.

I also have struggled to find modern bikes that fit well. My most modern bike right now is from 2004. However, with a 150mm fork it has a 70.5 degree SA, 25.5" TT, 67 degree HA and a 13.2" BB. That along with a 16.4" chain stays, 130mm rear travel with an easily serviceable oversized sealed enduro bearing for the single pivot and the ability to fit 26+ tires, I may have a tough time justifying a couple K on a bike that doesn't fit as well.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

They do make seatposts with 30 degrees of set-back. Not many, but they do exist.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a note- not all tall guys have long legs, though. I'm 6'3" with most of my height in my torso. Steep STA geometry works well for me.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have similar specs to the OP. I LOVE the new trend. I have been riding Santa Cruz bikes for years, Tallboys and LTc. The geometry was then focused on how long you could make the TT not how long the reach or tall the stack was. This resulted in super slack STs that made climbing a ***** as you could not keep the front down. The new steeper anges mean longer, more stable bikes with better fit (for me). 

Also, check your cleats. You get a little comfort with adjusting them for/aft.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

evasive said:


> Just a note- not all tall guys have long legs, though. I'm 6'3" with most of my height in my torso. Steep STA geometry works well for me.


STA has a lot more to do with femur length in proportion to overall leg length, than whether the legs are long or short. Long femurs need more offset, and tend to shove the cleats forward to bring the knees back. Short femurs in proportion to overall leg length need less or no offset, and cleats all the way back to bring the knees forward over the pedals.

I'm 5'7" with a 33.3" inseam, and use a zero-offset seatpost, even on my road bikes with steep seat tubes. My Surly Krampus has a slack seattube, if memory serves. In the 72 degree range.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I tend to agree with you on this, 6'2.25", 35.25" inseam, although most manufacturers these days don't seem to and are actually steepening their STA angles. My solution, as suggested run a longer fork _(side benefit is you also get a slacker HTA) _and bought a 9point8 Fallline dropper with 25mm setback head, used to run a Thomson offset post.


----------



## fastslowpronewb (Aug 12, 2013)

As a test, I put a 25 mm setback post (non-dropper) on my 74 STA bike, and the positive difference was immediate. That weird\award\slightly painful pressure on my knees completely disappeared and and three days in, I am thrilled to ride my bike again.

*Update*: Once I found the correct saddle height, I found I did not need the setback seat post either.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As I said above 9point8 FallLine, you can either get the normal which goes to 150mm drop or the long stroke options 175/200mm.



fastslowpronewb said:


> Now I need to find a dropper with 25-30 mm setback with 150 mm drop. Specialized has their's, but only 125 mm drop. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

All though seat tube angles haven been getting steeper, sometimes for tall guys we get a slacker angle. The reason being that many bikes have the seat tube attached in front of the BB. Then, they calculate effective seat angle. If your bike is like this, the effective seat angle will get slacker as you raise the saddle.

And yes, of course, if you need your saddle further back, first try a set back seat post. If that is not sufficient, offset bushings and or taller fork will make all angles slacker.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Muirenn said:


> STA has a lot more to do with femur length in proportion to overall leg length, than whether the legs are long or short. Long femurs need more offset, and tend to shove the cleats forward to bring the knees back. Short femurs in proportion to overall leg length need less or no offset, and cleats all the way back to bring the knees forward over the pedals.


How does one know if they have long or short femurs?


----------



## westeast (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry if this was mentioned already, but you can try running a longer fork to slacken your STA. Also consider offset bushings. These options will slacken your head angle as well.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I am a little over 6'4" (since I started shrinking from 6'5") and have a 35" inseam. I got to spend a couple months on an original XL Stache 8, and then ended up buying a XXL Stache 8. I could have been OK on the XL, but was glad I eventually opted for the XXL. I tend to prefer steeper STA's. I must be a short femur'd SOB. . . . LOL. 

The XXL Stache is the best fitting bike I have ever owned. It fits me better than the XL Stache 9 I am currently riding, but I am NOT giving up the plus wheels. I did notice the XXL was noticeably 'flexier' than the XL. That was the first thing I noticed, even before I got it out on the trail. Love it in spite of that.


----------



## fastslowpronewb (Aug 12, 2013)

Just stopping by to give an update:

The 25 mm set back seatpost is doing wonders for me. After my knee issue went away, I was able to play with seat height, ended up raising my saddle height for more power, and all is good.

Coming from 72 sta to 74 sta required increased height on the 74 sta. This combined with the 25 mm offset post, and it feels comparable to my old 72 sta setup.

I hope this helps somebody down the road!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

06HokieMTB said:


> How does one know if they have long or short femurs?


A standard bicycle fitting through a reputable bike fitter.


----------

